#ubuntu-dz 2011-03-04
<bonois23> je suis seul
<bonois23> comme d'habitude
<Off_> Bah non
<tshik> oui, non
#ubuntu-dz 2011-03-05
<joey_> hello guys
#ubuntu-dz 2012-02-29
<Siphax> je ni jamais vu sut ubuntu-dz Off est parti
<Siphax> Red Hat et Oracle étend son soutien aux 10 ans
<Siphax> http://www.lffl.org/2012/02/red-hat-e-oracle-estendono-il-supporto.html
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-02
<johndoe_> Salam pour tous
<johndoe_> y a t'il une solution avec les cartes ATI, ca fonctionne tres mal sous Ubuntu
<bonois23> salem a l'equipe 
<bonois23> apparament je suis seul 
<Siphax_> bonois23 salem
<Siphax_> salem c'est l'un des nom de Dieu
<bonois23> quoi
<bonois23> toctoc
<Siphax_> salam alikom
<bonois23> pas compris 
#ubuntu-dz 2013-02-27
<muge> REGLSTER muge
<muge> exit
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-26
<shel3over> hi lunapersa
<lunapersa> shel3over Hi
<shel3over> nobody use this channel anymore :p
<elacheche_anis> LoooL shel3over
<shel3over> hi elacheche_anis  :p
<elacheche_anis> hi shel3over
<elacheche_anis> shel3over, lunapersa is the1st Tunisian Ubuntu member girl, the 1st in the Big-Maghreb & the 2nd girl in the arabic world & north africa :p :D
<shel3over> good to know :)
<shel3over> welcome sister
<lunapersa> thanks shel3over :)
<elacheche_anis> shel3over, http://pad.tn/p/UbuntuMembersAr → ça t'interesse peut être :)
<shel3over> nobody on the ubuntu-dz !
<elacheche_anis> nope.. maybe you need to be the 1st :p
<elacheche_anis> shel3over, looooool.. It's a list of the Official Ubuntu Members in the Arabic world..
<elacheche_anis> You're not an official member x)
<elacheche_anis> shel3over, chekc this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<elacheche_anis> :)
<shel3over> elacheche_anis, what the matter of being member ?
<elacheche_anis> check the link shel3over and you'll get the point
<elacheche_anis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<shel3over> i know :)
<shel3over> & don't care
<elacheche_anis> :p
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-27
 * shel3over walking cat
#ubuntu-dz 2014-02-28
 * shel3over walking cat
#ubuntu-dz 2014-03-01
 * shel3over sleeping 
#ubuntu-dz 2014-03-02
<shel3over> _amin_, read this www.wikihow.com/Get-a-Cloak-on-IRC
<_amin_> salam, what is this about?
<_amin_> shel3over
<shel3over> _amin_, just read
<shel3over> for ur own good
<_amin_> yes it's to hide my IP on irc
<_amin_> but what's the reason?
#ubuntu-dz 2015-02-26
<Gr33D> Hodeho
<doc_> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-dz 2019-02-26
<PeekABoo> hello there
#ubuntu-dz 2019-02-27
<PeekABoo> السلام عليكم
